# ASH (copied from General Woodworking)



## chuggy (24 Mar 2022)

I've been looking for a Welsh dresser or similar but in ASH. So far, I've only found one manufacturer but they're in Ireland (deaneryfurniture.com) and won't export to mainland UK because of the paperwork hassle ! Anyone any ideas??


----------



## akirk (24 Mar 2022)

Find a local carpenter and commission ?


----------



## Shibby (27 Mar 2022)

Could you not make one yourself?


----------

